# Using gas log fireplace



## Isaiah123 (Nov 30, 2015)

I recently purchased a house with a gas log fireplace. It has a mertik maxitrol gv34 control system. I do not have the remote controller. Can I turn it on without the remote?


----------



## barmstrong2 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm not familiar with the specific control mentioned, but, I've not seen any that can't be operated without a remote. They usually have a 3 way switch, ON-OFF-REMOTE, wired to the gas valve.


----------



## DRINKSFORALL (Dec 1, 2015)

Isaiah123 said:


> I recently purchased a house with a gas log fireplace. It has a mertik maxitrol gv34 control system. I do not have the remote controller. Can I turn it on without the remote?


Forget the the log fireplace and get a  linear burner. I just installed a Hampton Modern fire unit and its awesome Huge flame and the $$ was 30% less than all other brands that I shopped!


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 1, 2015)

DRINKSFORALL said:


> Forget the the log fireplace and get a  linear burner. I just installed a Hampton Modern fire unit and its awesome Huge flame and the $$ was 30% less than all other brands that I shopped!



its not a 'gas log set' with a maxitrol valve!
probably a badass Valor...

OP, can you find a label with make/model info?
if so i'm sure we can help.
(or you can google for the owners book and operating instructions  )


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 1, 2015)

barmstrong2 said:


> I'm not familiar with the specific control mentioned, but, I've not seen any that can't be operated without a remote. They usually have a 3 way switch, ON-OFF-REMOTE, wired to the gas valve.



probably not with this valve.
but yes it can be operated manually by first turning on the pilot manually and turning the valve to 'on'


----------

